# Doberman Pinscher or German Shepherd?



## y2jae21 (Dec 23, 2006)

hi, im looking forward to buying a new dog.... but i cant decide what breed..
doberman pinscher and german shepherd are my top picks...... pls post your opinions about the 2.... guarding abilities, temperaments, ect


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Personaly I love the Doberman, but that's just my opinon. Here's a link to a doberman specific forum, so you can talk with owners and find out more about the breed.

http://www.dobermantalk.com/


----------



## GSDSRULE (Dec 20, 2006)

*My favorite*

My personal choice is the GSD.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

I like both as well, but for me I'd pick the gsd, I'm biased. We actually had a doberman/gsd mix when I was younger and he was great but very protective (we got him at age 4). Both breeds require a lot of training and exercise. I suppose you could keep tabs on your local shelters and rescues to see which one you fall for first  

Good luck in your search and I'd love to hear what you decide!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

First, what do YOU want the dog for? GSD do shed A LOT! Dobies have short, close laying coats. Also are you planning on cropping ears on the dobie? I like them uncropped - they are better looking.

Are you willing to adopt from a rescue group or shelter? No matter what you decide, be sure the breeder has done the genetic tests - especially for the hip dysplasia - shepards are notorious for it.


----------



## y2jae21 (Dec 23, 2006)

i want a dog that can and able to protect my home, my wife and my daughter and able to neutralize intruders for i am at work usually 5-6 times a week though i can give at least 45 mins of exercise and formal training from a pro trainer. i dont really mind shedding...


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If you want a protection dog you should buy from a reputable breeder of that type dog.  This will be someone that breeds working not show dogs. Here's one link to a breeder of working GSDs and Malinois that you can contact. www.leerburg.com .


----------



## Brooklyn (Dec 10, 2006)

I personally like GSDs more than Dobermans, but they're both loyal, intelligent and good police/protection dogs.



> Dobermans are even now, and once more extensively, used in police work and in the military. The breed was used extensively by the U.S. Marines in World War II, and 25 Marine War Dogs died in the Battle of Guam in 1944...


Either one is a good choice. If you're willing to enforce the alpha roll (not the technique) by keeping them obediant, I would also suggest a Rottie. I love German Dogs...


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought I'd also say this: 
Both of these breeds are natural guard/protection dogs. They worst thing you can do for these dogs is train them to protect! Make sure you socailize the heck out of your pup so it knows when the situation calls for it to protect. 

Both breeds are wonderful. To help narrow down your choice, I suggest this site:
www.yourpurebredpuppy.com


----------



## nick59101 (Dec 23, 2006)

either one could potentialy be a great dog depending on what you want, one thing to remember...especially if you have kids is that GSD's are herding dogs by nature and as such, a good GSD will have that natural prey drive, now its nothing to be alarmed about, but a nipped heel or an inadvertantly "herded" child may happen. I love both breeds, but for a family dog Ive found that Dobies are protective yet sensitive and have an intuitive gentleness with children (especially females).....best of luck to you!


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2006)

*I have 2 dobes*

I personally recommend Dobermans. I have 2, an 8 year old male and a 5 year old female. They are the biggest babies I've ever had. They are very sensitive, smart and obediant. They were easily trained. They are real people dogs-they follow us around the house and yard. Whether you choose a Dobe or a GSD, you should know that you must be the pack leader. You can't let a big breed dog be the boss of your family. They need to know their place in your family and they'll be happy to please you. Dobes are very clean (mine groom themselves, licking their paw and legs nearly every evening). They have short hair (so they're definately inside dogs and shouldn't be kept outside to live). They don't have the protective coat for the heat or the cold. They shed very little. My dobes just love to play with children. They also love toys and are real couch potatoes. They are real velcro dogs and you will never be alone when a dobe lives with you.


----------



## TravisR (Dec 26, 2006)

dont know if u care but shepperd dogs are the smartest dogs with border collies at the top of the list .......thats what i read anyway in a book


----------



## German Shepherd Lover (Dec 22, 2006)

I have had 6 Germans Shepherds and one lab. The German Shepherds were all very good with the family and attached to one person in the family the most. They will bond with that one person with a unbelievable love and devotion. They all had to be watched closely when strangers first entered our property and especially when any male human beings came to the house. 
All of the Shepherds were extremely intelligent and good with other dogs, cats and horses. The worst part of having a German Shepherd is when they die because they are the most loyal dogs I have ever seen. 
If you get either a Shepherd or a Dobermin you will have to worry about letting them run for an hour after eating because they are highly susceptible to twisting there guts which can quickly kill them unless surgery is completed sucessfully. I have lost one shepherd and had another saved by surgery. 

The only reason I would choose a Dobermin over a Shepherd would be the fact that the dobies don't shed like a Shepherd but other than that I prefer the GS... There is nothing like a German Shepherd. Choose a good breeder that guarantees they have no hip problems and my preference is the black and silver dogs. Hopefully you have room for the dog to get exercise and have some freedom. None of my Shepherds have ever run off or had to be contained in anyway and somehow know the propert boundaries (I have 9 acres ) and they love to run with the horses. 

I just lost my last Shepherd to Lymphoma and miss him terribly.. I'm not sure I am going to get any more dogs after this terrible disease with no know cause wiped him out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

lol both german shepard dogs protect the house and so do doberman pinchers
but germansheperds are over protective and doberman pinchers acually like to play 
my favorite dog is Golden retrieer i have one and at night he always lays next to the door to my room then moves down stairs to the front door but still likes to play and thats pretty much what a doberman pinchers ganna do exept if one of ur children get a new friend that goes to ur house for the first time the dobermans ganna bark the german sheperd dog would bark before the find een gets to the door 
so i personally like doberman pinchers more but this is ur choice im just giin u a heads up lol


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

My family has bred both along with Rotties for work and show. I've honestly found that is unneccesry to train for take down as both breeds have strong natural guarding instincts. Use good Positive training techniques and NILIF and be surethe dog is included in your family life and your family will have an excellent dog.


----------



## wheezie wayne (Dec 23, 2006)

TravisR said:


> dont know if u care but shepperd dogs are the smartest dogs with border collies at the top of the list .......thats what i read anyway in a book



german shpeards are smart dogs. i wouldnt put the bprder colie at the top of the list though. did you say you can give 45 min of exercise a day?


----------



## y2jae21 (Dec 23, 2006)

wheezie wayne said:


> german shpeards are smart dogs. i wouldnt put the bprder colie at the top of the list though. did you say you can give 45 min of exercise a day?


yes, at least 45 mins


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

Doberman! definately and I'll tell you why
1. Dobermans are smarter in the way they guard they don't attack without warning because german shepards do sometimes just attack a stranger for being protective. Dobermans however call you when someone is at the door if its someone you know he leaves them alone but if stranger he kills them XD. But if the doberman is home alone he guards by sitting their watching a stranger's every move and he barks once ONLY ONCE as a warning and if they don't go away then the dog KILLS THEM!

2. Doberman has short hair so less problems with shedding!

3. www.guarddogtraining.com.au check the for sale section and compare the two dogs

4. Also there are plenty of gsd for sale dobermans are rarer and cost more

5. Dobermans were the succefull dogs used in the battle of guam

6. The marines and the australian, american and british police use dobies 

7. DOBIES RULE!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Doder Dude, I don't know how old you are, but that is NOT how Dobes behave. They are VERY intelligent dogs and when trained correctly will follow the lead of the human. Our Dobes were Schulzhund (as were our Rotties and GSD) dogs and would allow anyone in the house and were perfectly friendly. The ONLY time one EVER gaurded it was a grab and hold (someone who broke in) a properly trained dog will only bite as a last resort. If you, or your family have trained your dog to kill or to bite first you don't deserve to own a dog PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

I was joking about the kill thing.... im just saying they are good guarders Im actually for them not against them


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You should really watch how you put things in a forum where people are asking for opinions! Dobes have a bad enough reputation from irresposible owners. They don't need 'jokes' adding to it!


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

I see your point. well anyways i say they are exellent guarders and very lovable always wanting attention!


----------



## wheezie wayne (Dec 23, 2006)

y2jae21 said:


> yes, at least 45 mins



i think with a dob or a German shephard you really gonna need to invest more time a day than that.


----------

